# Ipad for Client Presentations



## Robert Pope (Sep 18, 2010)

Folks,

Anyone using the Ipad for showing work to potential clients? I saw a David Ziser post on usiing it and I wondered what experiences others have had?

Thanks


----------



## Destin (Sep 18, 2010)

No, But I plan on it. As soon as I get better camera gear I'll be buying an ipad to throw in my bag. In a pinch it can also be used to dump your memory card into if you need more space, or to back up photos


----------



## TundraFlyer (Sep 18, 2010)

Destin said:


> No, But I plan on it. As soon as I get better camera gear I'll be buying an ipad to throw in my bag. In a pinch it can also be used to dump your memory card into if you need more space, or to back up photos



Yeah, that would be great if it came with any type of memory slot.  Which it doesn't.  You have to buy an expensive add on from Apple that then sticks out the side.  No USB either.  Sigh!  And the above is why I don't buy anything that makes me use "their" proprietary interfaces.  Sony is starting to learn, Apple still hasn't.

- Jeff


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 18, 2010)

I plan on it when I do weddings.


----------



## g-fi (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll wait to see what Google's G-pad is like before I consider it. A tablet PC would do the same thing while providing all the functionality of a laptop.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

It definitely rates high on the 'wow' factor, but not so much on the user friendly or functionality factors.  

Also, I don't know if there is a way to calibrate the display for accurate colors & tones...which may or may not be a factor for you.


----------



## Robert Pope (Sep 20, 2010)

Good points everyone -- not sure about the color calibration, either.

I do like the idea of no longer printing (or having printed) portfolio prints. Saving that expense (plus the book, pages, etc.) is nice and it would be much easier to maintain and update.

PLUS, images look better on screen than printed with ink.


----------



## supraman215 (Sep 20, 2010)

TundraFlyer said:


> Sony is starting to learn...



It's funny, I never thought this day would come. Now Sony is offering SD card slots in their cameras, phones. Crazy.


----------



## TundraFlyer (Sep 21, 2010)

As a related note, one of the problems with using something like the IPad (or any tablet for that matter) is only so many people can look at the screen at the same time.  While this is true for a binder portfolio, at least with a binder you can take individual pictures out and pass them around the table.  Different people will pause longer over different pictures.  Just some food for thought.

- Jeff


----------



## ghache (Sep 21, 2010)

for the price of the ipad, i would get a lcd TV.

thats what i use right now and it works really good,

and some printed shot in binders

its large and the resolution is really good.


----------



## rainking (Sep 21, 2010)

Mini notebook. Small, some have a battery that last 10 hours, have usb/card reader, 10" screen, it's a PC and it's half the price! You get more for less. What a concept. 

*Newegg.com - PCs & Laptops,Netbooks,Mini*


----------



## David Dvir (Sep 22, 2010)

I use the iPad.  I always prefer printed images to hand to people but the iPad is so great for dumping photos or mini libraries on in a hurry.  It's way better than a laptop because it's at least something you can give them in their hands.  Another nice feature about it that it's cheap..  compared to printing constantly, this is a very cheap method after the initial cost.  That and if you have any videos you'd like to show your client, it's really perfect.  

My say is that they're not ideal, but incredibly handy, enough that they do a great job.


----------



## fredlittell (Sep 29, 2010)

Just got an iPad to show portfolios.  I decided against 3G access because the costs can be rather high if one goes too high on data use.  Thus far I love the color and am using either PowerPoint or Keynote for the presentations.


----------

